# trysler grounds



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone been having much luck out here? I will be heading out somewhere in the gulf tomorrow and have never fished this area. Would i be better off going somewhere else or would it be worth a try? What are some starting cords for this area. I did a Google search and came up with the cords listed below but not sure if it is accurate or not. Please let me know if possible tonight so I can find my way out there. 



Found on the internet: 

N29 55.309'

W87 29.291'



would this get me anywhere near there?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

also try 29 58 953

87 20 235

The fish are there just getting a lot of pressure right now


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished there the weekend before snapper season opened.

Of course we caught a bunch of snapper.

It was pretty dead out there, but we did mark wads of bait and good bottom. The current was a problem for drifting and jigging.

I'll go back because it's a big target and you never know.


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

What area are you interested in, I will fix you up with ap m


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there last Monday, I have 4 spots all close together. The spots came from a member on the old forum I think. You may can look it up. Anyway I arrived and there were 3 Party Barges there, not charter boats those that hold 20 people or so. They were on 3 of the 4 spots I had listed.:doh Anyway we were catching a few but wanted to try for some bigger snapper, and moved on after an hour. Steady fishing for us nothing special. I think MBT has some numbers as well. Catch Hell if you want to send some numbers my PM is always open:grouphug


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

TOBO you are welcome,do me a favor and bust that a$$. And if you want you can help another brother out:grouphug


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

so what im taking from these replies is that area is pretty heavily fished. So maybe i shouldn't waste my time trying to get out there than....


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

That really depends on where else you have to fish. The charters wouldn't be there if there wereno fish, but it would be a grind in my opinion. I wouldn't expect to load the boat in 30 minutes.


----------

